# Im ready to do my own grooming ...



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ladies im spending money on grooming every 6 weeks my groomer spends less time on both of my babies than i do on one and i dont get impressed i settle since i can not find someone whos great at doing their hair.... so My DH said to me the other day that he thinks that i do better than our groomer the only difference is she cuts their hair i dont. So im ready to take the step. 

What brand clippers & scissors do you use?
What table do you suggest i get for grooming?
What nail clippers do you use?
What do i need to make this possible? 
How do you clean their ears?

How many of you do your own grooming was it hard to get it right i guess practice will help i am scared i will do a bad job but my hubby said well if i do i cant get mad at anyone :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

{{{Listening}}}}


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Bishop said:


> {{{Listening}}}}


 Me too


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys -- if I can do it, you can do it. It's easier if you already have a pattern (short cut) on the fluff and all you have to do is maintain it. I hate taking my fluffs to a groomers as there aren't many that I trust.

I learned to groom years ago when doing out show dogs. At first I wasn't very fast and not very good, but each time I groomed, I got better. As they say -- practice makes perfect. And one good thing is that hair always grows back -- and pretty quickly -- sometimes too quickly.

Another thing that helped was watching others groom -- whether you go to a PetSmart and watch through the window, a grooming salon that a friend owns or a dog show, it helps to watch others groom. Last year at Nationals, we had a seminar on pet grooming where one of the retired show dogs was used as a "model" for demonstration. I've been grooming for more than 30 years and I picked up a couple of nice tricks. I seem to always pick up something new when I watch others groom.

Linda -- I know I just sent you a list of "MUST HAVES" -- supplies for grooming. If you still have that pm, it would be nice to copy and paste into this thread. If not, I will recreate.

Over the weekend I will try to put together a beginners "how to" guide that you can hopefully follow. May have time on Friday -- depending on how busy I am at the office.

Once I post my technique -- I would appreciate others chiming in and then we can do a sticky so that others can refer back whenever we need to. It will make more sense once you are working on your fluff.

This is a great link for a short puppy cut:

Maltese Dog and Puppy Short-Cut


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Over the weekend I will try to put together a beginners "how to" guide that you can hopefully follow. May have time on Friday -- depending on how busy I am at the office.
> 
> Once I post my technique -- I would appreciate others chiming in and then we can do a sticky so that others can refer back whenever we need to. It will make more sense once you are working on your fluff.http://foxstonemaltese.com/maltese_shortcut.htm


That would be great. After spending $100 on only two of my three last week, I told the SO that I need to learn to do this myself!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

1. Baths -- I bath once a week and if I'm lazy will go 10 days. If the fluffs get into something they get a bath mid-week. Secret could use a bath every 3-4 days to be at her best, while Lacie could go 2-3 weeks and not need a bath. Tilly needs her bath weekly.

2. Shampoos/Conditioners -- I would ask Bonnie what she's using on him and continue with that. If you don't like it, let me know and I'll make other recommendations. She recommended Pure Paws Oatmeal & Aloe but everyone will have their own personal preference

3. Grooming Tools -- These will be a little expensive, but will be a one time only expense. You will need these whether or not you keep him in coat.

Pin Brush - I use the #1 All Systems in Small. Many of the people on SM use the Madan brush which is $25 more expensive, but I have both and I prefer the #1 All Systems.
http://www.showdogstore.com/1-all-sy...pin-brush.aspx (choose the Small)

Slicker Brush - Again the small #1 All Systems is my favorite. You must be very, very, very gentle when using this brush as it will break the hair very easily. I use it only to help get a mat out. I first use the comb to loosen the mat from the hair. Most of the mat will detach completely by using the comb, but sometimes the mat becomes so tiny that it will just slide through the comb. That is when you gentlly use the Slicker to get that remaining piece out of the coat.
http://www.showdogstore.com/1allsyst...ckerbrush.aspx (again order Small)

Nail Clipper - http://www.showdogstore.com/millersf...tystopbar.aspx

Scissors -- you will need these to trim the bottom of his coat and also to trim his feet and the hair on his paw pads. Scissors can be very expensive. But the really cheap ones aren't worth the money. I've choosen a moderately priced Scissors from a manufacturer that I know makes good scissors. I prefer using 7" or 7.5" scissors.
http://www.showdogstore.com/dublduck...5straight.aspx

Comb -- I highly recommend the CC #3 butter comb. It's expensive but the best come I've ever used. Trust me -- this is well worth the money.
http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming...cat-combs.aspx

Moustouche Comb - This is used on the face and bread -- especially the face to get little goopies out.
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm...omb_MEDIUMFINE

Face Wash - a lot of people use Spa Lavish, but I prefer the #1 All Systems White ligtening.
http://www.showdogstore.com/1-all-sy...ening-gel.aspx

You will also need a good spray to help keep the static electricity out and you should always use the spray when brush his coat. My 2 favorites are Sea Plasma or #1 All systems.
http://www.showdogstore.com/1allsyst...spray12oz.aspx

http://www.amazon.com/Focus-21-Plasm...1494994&sr=8-1


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I ordered almost everything that is on this list - the mustache comb is awesome - 

One thing that Bonnie told me she uses for the tear staining and I use it everyday on the fluff is just a normal eye wash from the drug store that has boric acid in it - it has been working wonderful for Lexi 

Thank you so much Lynn for this list - Lynn maybe you can make a sticky of the above


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I also took the plunge and started to groom Jodi although I have a ways to go. But I do like how his face and ears are shaping up. the groomer does a much better job on the body and legs. I read alot here about what clippers and scissors others use - that's how I chose mine.

I bought Andis Ultra Edge clippers that came with a #10 blade and bought an extra blade, 3 3/4 FC ( finishing blade which = 1/2 inch cut). Ceramic blades are better apparently because they do not heat up as much as steel blades (against the skin).
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 3 3/4 FC | PetEdge.com

I also bought 8 inch (5200 series master tools series) scissors. I think 7 or 7.5 inch would be OK too. My friends mother gave me an old pair of thinning shears which are useful for blending.
I always use small scissors around the eyes.

Good advice is to be patient and take your time. When you rush you are likely to say "oops".

I don't do his nails, he never would cooperate even for experienced friends trying.

I would also like to know more about cleaning ears and how best to trim the ears. I am kind of winging it so to learn a technique would be great. The legs are my biggest challenge, I would love to know more about that. Thanks Lynn.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos on grooming - but I am still afraid -


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I find a groomers arm and loop to help. I got it from PetEdge. It clamps on to most any table.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I've done home grooming since Gus was a puppy. Due to allergies Gus (and now Grace) gets bathed every other day. He gets a full groom (clipped and trimmed) every 3-4 weeks. I trim his face as needed.

It can be intimidating at first. But like you said - you are unhappy with the current grooming.

I can't suggest any tools (actually picking up some pointers here about the good ones  )... but can help with the feeling intimidated.

I'd suggest for your first couple of times - to go longer. Until you are comfortable with the tools and how your dog moves while grooming - go longer. Don't try to get too close to the skin.

I don't have a grooming table or arm. Gus prefers to lay down while being groomed. So I've always just allowed that. I am thinking for my wiggle worm Grace I will be purchasing an arm with a loop LOL

Since yours are used to being groomed - I'd get something similar to what the groomer uses.

For bathing - definitely need a sprayer. Either one on your sink or bath. And dilute your shampoo. It took me a long time to figure that one out LOL.

If you are nervous about getting too close to their skin.... use clippers with the guide combs. They are less risky then scissors. But after 2 years of doing it with Gus I can scissor him if I'm not feeling up to getting out the clippers.

If you have a mat to cut out (one you've tried to comb out, etc) place the comb between the mat and the skin, then cut with your scissors. This helps me feel safer that I can remove the mat, but not cut my dog.

But like Lynn said - it isn't that hard. Really. It isn't.

And the great thing is - hair grows back. So you can learn as you go. But go longer first. Easier to trim more off if you want


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, first of all your groomer spends less time because she has a lot of equipment, she works fast and she is probably less gentle than you are. I groom my dogs, but it takes me a really long time. You need to understand that just the basics is going to cost at least $500. Forget a table or stand dryer. Shears, clippers, clipper oil, lube, cleaner. Ear cleaner. Nail clippers and on and on. Now, if you are truly committed in the long run it will pay off. It takes me four hours to do a bath, blow dry and trim...and then I need to perfect the cut. I have acquired the tools over a long time, but I think I have over $1000 on stuff. If you are a busy working mother, you might want to put off the self grooming route. If you have a lot of time, and like doing it then go slowly as needed. Tools are your best friends, don't ever make the mistake of going for inexpensive tools...it just ends up costing more in the long run. Good scissors are expensive, inexpensive scissors will never serve you well, and will be money down the drain. If you are really ready to plunge into the deep end...temper it. Get what you need the most to get started. Probably some good clippers with changeable blades and some moderately priced scissors. You can use your own blow dryer and any available table to get started.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been thinking grooming myself also. No problem with groomer just expensive. I wish someone would post videos of the hygene trim around the bottom. I need visual aids.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow this is really helpfull yep im ready to take the plunge Juliet will be my easy challenge since she has the town and country cut looks easy to keep up with ... Romeo i will do a puppy cut on him since its the look i always want and my groomer cant seem to get it she always ends up doing what she wants thats my frustration what i realized is that maybe she only knows how to do certain cuts i dont know but im ready to learn i dont mind the investment in tools etc.. sometimes depending on our plans i need them trimmed and cut before the 6 weeks so it gets expensive ill be getting ready to order my tools and try it this weekend or maybe next weekend depending on if i get the tools here ... i will start to research and order what i need. i will sttick with my hand held blow dryer i have used since they came home i like that thing that clamps to tables since i have fold tables .. I need that for Romeo more than Juliet .. im excited and nervouse but im up to it . i love to learn new things this can be my new project:thumbsup:


----------

